# DNA testing



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm just curious what's the purpose of DNA testing and who should have it done?


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they can find out if your dog is pure bread and usually the vet does the test.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Elaine, I had the AKC DNA test done on my Gordon Setter because the Gordon Setter Club of America requires a DNA number for all dogs entered at their National Specialty. I received a certificate with her DNA profile. The test itself does not determine parentage nor does it determine breed. A comparison can be done, however, if parentage is ever in question. The AKC does require DNA profiling in certain circumstances including: Frequently Used Sires (dogs having the greatest impact on the AKC Stud Book); imported breeding stock; dogs whose semen is collected for fresh-extended or frozen use; and for the sires, dam and puppies for Multiple-Sired Litter Registration. Here's more info on it: http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have all mine akc dna'd in case someone would like to try to question who the parents are, I even do my females, usually it is done with breeding dogs, people with pets usually don't do this


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

So there is no reason to have this done unless you are breeding your dogs? This subject came up this weekend when we were talking about getting our dogs breed surveyed and I really don't know anything about this. 

I have a nice dog and am probably going to have him breed surveyed next year just for fun. I have no illusions that my dog is great breeding material and have no interest in breeding him.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Depends on what you mean by DNA testing.

My Chinese Crested is being DNA tested for the PRA marker. If she has it that means she has the chance to either actively have the disease or pass it along in her genes.

There are several different types of DNA/genetic tests for diseases.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I didn't know there was more than one kind of testing, but I think I was thinking of the AKC tests like what Sandy listed above.


----------

